

Mt.Gox put announce for mtgox acq here - MPetitt

The only HTML on the Mt.Gox homepage<p>&lt;html&gt;
	&lt;head&gt;
		&lt;title&gt;MtGox.com&lt;&#x2F;title&gt;
	&lt;&#x2F;head&gt;
	&lt;body&gt;
		&lt;!-- put announce for mtgox acq here --&gt;
	&lt;&#x2F;body&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;html&gt;
======
defcon84
Dear MtGox Customers,

In the event of recent news reports and the potential repercussions on MtGox's
operations and the market, a decision was taken to close all transactions for
the time being in order to protect the site and our users. We will be closely
monitoring the situation and will react accordingly.

Best regards, MtGox Team

